# Play Store wont download apps?



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm I the only one having trouble today downloading many apps from playstore? I saw someone XDA post that they are aware of the issue but I cannot find it on play store website any sort of news about this issue.. facebook gives me for example 404 error


----------

